# Coping with Fibromyalgia - an online course & resources



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This was posted on the Co-Cure email list.


> quote:Source: School of Health Suite/Delphi UniversityDate: May 2002Coping with Fibromyalgia------------------------The course runs from May 27 through June 27, 2002. It includes 8lessons with resources (including a link to your site), and a highlyinteractive discussion area for students and instructor to discussthe many aspects of FMS.Fibromyalgia is known as the invisible disease because it doesn'tshow on those who suffer from it. They usually look normal andhealthy. But they are not. They are suffering from muscular andskeletal pain as well as chronic fatigue.Coping with Fibromyalgia will demystify this illness by covering themost important issues that fibro patients face. You will learn how toget an accurate diagnosis and find out what to expect from themedical profession. You will also learn about different copingstrategies for both the physical and psychological aspects of fibro.Coping with Fibromyalgia also offers coping tools for friends andfamily, who are often as troubled and lost.You will also learn how to access resources for fibromyalgiasufferers, from support groups to FMS societies, treatment optionsand recent research findings.Home page: http://www.suite101.com/course.cfm/16603 Register: http://www.suite101.com/course.cfm/16603/register Syllabus: http://www.suite101.com/course.cfm/16603/lessons Author: http://www.suite101.com/course.cfm/16603/overview/#bio Introduction: http://www.suite101.com/course.cfm/16603/seminar Course overview: http://www.suite101.com/course.cfm/16603/overview --------© 2002 Delphi University


From the website:


> quote:Who should take this course?While this course was primarily developed for those who either have been diagnosed with fibromyalgia or those who suspect they may be suffering from it, it is also valuable to anyone suffering from chronic pain and fatigue in general. This course should also be helpful to those who have close friends or partners with FMS, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome or any type of chronic pain. The information as well as personal accounts included in the lessons will help us understand the life of someone who goes from being an over-achiever to someone who is fatigued and often foggy, which can only help them to understand as well as to help those whose love and friendship they value. Finally medical practitioners may find this useful as a way to help educate their patients on the complex and often frustrating problems associated with coping with fibromyalgia.ObjectivesBy the end of this course, students should have learned: To identify the different symptoms of fibromyalgia, which are the most common to those who have it and which symptoms may be part of the syndrome but not common to everyone? What tests and symptoms doctors use to arrive at a clinical diagnosis of fibromyalgia. What strategies medical professionals employ to help us cope with both the physical and psychological aspects of the disease and the treatments available for managing pain, depression and other physical symptoms Which medications are most often prescribed, as well as their good and bad points Coping strategies for dealing with fibromyalgia in every day lifeWhat tools are available to help us deal with diminished strength and what strategies we can use to deal with chronic pain. Stategies for coping with the psychological aspects Our legal rights as sufferers of a potentially disabling syndrome What can we expect if we apply for disability, and how do we maximize our chances of having our claim accepted?And finally, how can we find out about the latest research and developments in treating both FMS and chronic pain in general?


The developer of the course has Fibromyalgia.Here is what the course consists of:


> quote:Lessons Lesson 1: Exactly What is Fibromyalgia?This lesson will cover the basics - the symptoms of fibro, and the tests that doctors use in order to determine whether it's fibromyalgia or... What is Fibro? The Symptoms Diagnosis The Causes Assigned Readings Additional Resources Student forum Extra Helpers Lesson TestLesson 2: Medical Resources. Dealing with doctors who are skeptical about fibro. How to find the right doctor for you. When should you see a specialist? And what kinds of... Finding the Right Doctors Assessing Your Current Doctor If Your Current Doctor Doesn't Work Out Checklist for Finding the Right Doctor Helping the Doctors Help You Assigned Readings: Additional Resources Student forum Extra Helpers Lesson TestLesson 3: Coping: the psychological aspectsLearning to accept your limitations. Dealing with "Fibrofog.ï¿½ Dealing with depression. Support issues: Educating your loved ones, finding a... Introduction Learning Acceptance Raise That Self-Esteem Dealing with Fibrofog Creative Visualization Exercises Assigned Readings Additional Resources Student forum Extra Helpers Lesson TestLesson 4: Coping strategies - the physical aspectsDealing with chronic pain. Managing your symptoms. "Comfort" hint - things you can use to ease the pain. Tools and other items to help you deal with... Control your body - don't let it control you! Making Lists to Make Things Easier Managing the Pain Managing Fatigue Coping with Flares Assigned Readings Additional Resources Student Forum Helpful Tips from Fellow Fibromites Extra Helpers Lesson TestLesson 5: Treatments: Traditional MedicineWhat are the traditional ways of treating fibro. What medications are commonly prescribed for which symptoms? How much medication is too much? ... Traditional Medicine's Treatments for Fibro Treatment for Pain Muscle Relaxants: Pain and Sleep Aids Treatment for Depression Proactive measures for beating Fibro Assigned Readings Additional Resources. Student Forum Extra Helpers FIELD TRIP - ASSIGNMENT Lesson TestLesson 6: Alternative treatments: Non-traditional medicine. Occupational Therapy. Massage therapy. Physical therapy. Guaifenesin treatment.... Investigating your Options Biochemical Approaches Structural Therapies Movement Therapies Mind Body Therapies Energetic Remedies Reading Assignments Additional Resources Student Forum Extra Helpers Lesson TestLesson 7: Applying for disabilitySocial Security claims. Private medical insurance claims. What to watch out for. How best to succeed with your claim.... When It Looks Like You Can't Manage Your Job Facts About Making a Successful Disability Claim Preparing and Submitting the Application Success or Failure: Now What? Reading Assignments: Additional Resources Student Forum Extra Helpers Lesson TestLesson 8: Finding Resources on FibroPrint resources and Searching the web. Learning to find the latest information. Useful sites to keep bookmarked. ... Where do We Go From Here? They Don't Walk in My Shoes Muzzling Fear, Looking for Hope Make Everyday Tasks Easier Emphasize What You Can Do, Not What You Can't Assigned Readings Additional Resources Student Forum Extra Helpers Lesson Test


Unfortunately you have to pay for the course, but it is very cheap:


> quote:Interactive CourseHere you'll get the fully interactive course with discussion moderated and lead by the course author. This course package is designed to make full use of the power of the Internet by allowing you access to your fellow learners in an informative environment. May 27 - Jun 24 Carol Wallace US$9.95 Quick CourseHere you'll get all of the great course content without the interactive discussions. This course package is designed so you get all the course content at once, no delay. You will have one month from the day you register to access the course content. $5.95 Our courses are for informational purposes only and are not a substitute for professional advice. By clicking "register" you indicate you have read and agree to the site disclaimer. Please note that registration fees are non-refundable, non-transferable, and apply only to the current course.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting that. Wow! What a wealth of information! Not sure if I'm going to take the course, but I will get the books they referenced.


----------

